# rainbow trout flies



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

not sure if anyone knows, but the TPWD stocks some area ponds in the winter with rainbow trout. I have decided it might be fun to try and catch some on my fly rod. I have a 4wt (i think) wich is probably over kill for the trout they stock with, but its what i have. Can anybody tell me what might be a good fly to use for these guys. they recomeded bait for regular fishing is like small bettle spins, spiner type lures, corn, sammon egg type bait, meal worms i think also. Thanks MIKE


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

any beadhead or prince nymph with some color or flash works well on them. they arent real picky. dont need small flies either. 12 or 14 will work just fine.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

The best Fly I have used for that was one I made that imitated(sp) the small food pellets that they feed them in the hacthery. I made it out of a small, small piece of foam ,with a lil drk grn paint,,not very durable though, I had to make a few of them.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

For pond stocked, you best would be a salmon egg fly. We were in colorado last summer when they stocked the San Juan river with trout. The best action was on this salmon egg fly.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

brown yarn fuzzball fly that looks like a fish food pellet


----------



## Fishingbob (Dec 12, 2010)

Mike
I have way to many flies I've had for years, when I fished the New Mexico/colorado area. Send me an e-Mail maybe we can met up at a pond. You could more likely use the egg patterns maybe even modify the color to match the pellet color.
Bob


----------

